# لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها انك لست مهتم بيها



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

*لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها انك لست مهتم بيها*​





 
سواء إذا كنت تريد أن توهم شريكتك أنك لست مهتما بها وأنها ليست الكون كله بالنسبة لك، أو كنت تريد أن تقنع إحدى زميلاتك بأنك بالفعل لا تريد أن ترتبط بقصة حب معها، فعليك باتباع هذه الطرق القادرة على حرق دم المرأة إذا أتت من رجل تحبه : 




*انطق اسمها بالخطأ *

وعليك هنا أن تكون ذكيا ولا تختار اسم صديقة أخرى لك كي لا تقتلك شريكتك أو زميلتك، وكي لا تفهم أيضا أنك تتعمد ذلك كي تضايقها، بل عليك أن تنادي عليها بأي اسم غير مثير لأي شكوك عاطفية مثل أن تناديها باسم اختك أو حتى استاذتك، فالغرض هنا ليس أن تبين لها أنك تحب امرأة أخرى، ولكن أن تبين لها أنك غير مركز معها. 




*احكي لها الموضوع بعد حدوثه *


يمكنك أن تطلب رأيها في موضوع ما بدعوى أن هذا الموضوع يشغل عقلك ويضايقك بشدة، وإذا سألتك أنها لا تعرف تفاصيل هذا الموضوع، اعمل عبيط وقولها " إيه ده ؟ هو أنا محكتلكيش؟ يمكن حكيت لحد تاني" وذلك كي تفهم أن هناك حد تاني بتحكيله وناسي إنت بتكلمها في إيه أصلا. 



*عفوا أنتِ غير مقصودة بالرسالة *

ابعت لها إيميل هايل أو رسالة جامدة جدا على الموبايل ولكن اجعل هذه الرسالة غريبة إلى حد ما مثل أن ترد فيها على موقف معين أو شخص ما، وعندما تستعجب جدا هي من هذه الرسالة قل لها إنها لم تكن المقصودة بل شخص آخر من أصحابك. 




*الكلام الغامض *

تحدث مع أصحابك في التليفون أمامها بأسلوب غامض وضحكات عالية غريبة وحاول أن تعمل فيها إنك بتداري على موقف ما أو إحساس بالكسوف، وهنا سوف تتضايق شريكتك لأن هناك أشياء خاصة بك لا تعرفها هي ولا تحكيها أنت. 




*مشغولياتك الكثيرة *

تحجج لها بأن مشغولياتك الهامة والكبيرة والتي تهتم أنت بها قد شغلتك عن مقابلتها أو الحديث معها تليفونيا، وهنا سوف تفهم شريكتك أنها ليست هامة ولا كبيرة وأنك لا تهتم بها بل تعطي اهتمامك لأشياء أخرى أهم منها.


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه

افكار هايلة يارامي 

تودي في داهية حدف*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*انتا بتحقد على البنات ليه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *افكار هايلة يارامي *
> 
> *تودي في داهية حدف*


 
لا ياباشا دي مش افكار دي حاجات اوعى تعملها اصحى كدة معايا


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *انتا بتحقد على البنات ليه *


 
انا قولت كدة يابنتي انا بحذر اللي يعمل كدة هايقنعها انة مش مهتم بيها 
ممكن الحاجات دي تعدي عادي على اي حد 
ادينا بنبه اهو علشان مش تعدي علية عادي كدة


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*ربنا كبير وعلى المفترى والظالم وان الحرام*


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ربنا كبير وعلى المفترى والظالم وان الحرام*


 
امييييييييييين†


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

ها يا رامي مقولتليش تحب تموت ازاي


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ها يا رامي مقولتليش تحب تموت ازاي


 
اشمعنى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اشمعنى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

انا بقول اسرب اشاعه صغيره
هتتسم علطول
ولا ايه رايك


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: 
:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap:


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ايوا كدا

دا انا كنت حضرالك حته اشاعه

بس ياخساره رفعت الرايه

يلا الزقها في حد تاني بقا


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: 
:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap:

للاحتياط هههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*اخس يا هوت خوفت على نفسك دانتا وراك رجاله*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

*فية حاجات لازم نخاف منها ياميرنا وبعدين الرجاله اللي وراة اتلاقيهم رافعين نفس الرايات*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

* لايخويه مش اى رجاله *


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*خطير يا رامي, تستحق لقب المشرف العام على الوصفة ديه*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *خطير يا رامي, تستحق لقب المشرف العام على الوصفة ديه*



*هههههههههههههههه

ده بالنسبة لاننا رجالة :t33: 

امال بالنسبة للبنات فا يستحق الطرد ونتف ريشه في ميدان عام

حاسب يارامي الرجالة اللي تقصدهم ميرنا 

هي نفسها مش اي حد:smil12: 

عندك اعتراض :spor22: *


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*لازم نساند رامي يا مينا... رامي تعال احتمي بظهري, سلاح الباند النووي مش حيقدر عليه احد هههه*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*لا يراجل منك ليه*

*تدلوه لقب علشان جاب وصفه زى دى*

*ولو راجل عاملها مش مشكله *

*لكن بنت* *فا يستحق الطرد ونتف ريشه في ميدان عام*

*دا العدل اللى انتو فيه دا لا بقولكم ايه اعقلو ومتزنوش على خراب بيوتكم*

*روك روق واعقل كدا انتو وهوت وبلاش نخسر بعض *


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

يالهوي ياجدعان انتو هاتخلو البنات تقطعني انا قولت برضة دي وصفة 
انا قولت وصفة انا بقول لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها يعني خلي بالك من الحاجات دي اوعى تعملها
ياجدعان حرام عليكم انافي عز شبابي وداخل على تكوين مستقبلي اهو


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*خاف على نفسه اهوه*


*احيك يا رامى الجرى نص الجدعنه*


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ليه ليه يا رامي... و انا الي معرض حياتي للخظر و وقفت جنبك و جنب الوصفة الخطيرة بتاعتك و تاليها تنهزم...*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*دا واحد بيفكر صح لكن انتا بتنتحر كدا يا روك وبتضيع نفسك هدر *


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *خاف على نفسه اهوه*
> 
> 
> *احيك يا رامى الجرى نص الجدعنه*


 
لا مش خفت ياميرنا موضوعي اتفهم غلط  انا مقولتش اذاي تقنعها انا بقول لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها يعني فية حاجات من دي ممكن تعدي علينا عادي مش بتعدي عليها بقة بس كدة


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *ليه ليه يا رامي... و انا الي معرض حياتي للخظر و وقفت جنبك و جنب الوصفة الخطيرة بتاعتك و تاليها تنهزم...*


يالهوي برضة تقول وصفة ياعم وصفة وصفة انت حر بقة :spor22:


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ههههههه صعبان علي يا رامي شكلك بيخجل و انت بتتوسل فيهم*
*انتوا فهمتوني غلط انا مكانش قصدي ههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *ههههههه صعبان علي يا رامي شكلك بيخجل و انت بتتوسل فيهم*
> *انتوا فهمتوني غلط انا مكانش قصدي ههههه*


 
بتسخني ياروك يابوتجاز 
طيب اية رايك بقة الموضوع بقة وصفة انا موافق ياعم وصفة وصفة وانا عاملة للي عايز يكبر لحد يعمل كدة النصايح دي مية مية وبتجيب نتيجة كمان:spor22: :spor22: 
واشهد ان لا الله الا الله وان المسيح هو الله 
 والله المستعان ولا تحسبن اللذين قتلو في سبيل الله امواتا بل احياااااااااءا عند ربهم :new2:


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*فكر كويس يا رامى هوا بيحطك قدامنا وميعرفكش انا بحزرك *


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*بطل يا رامي, روح فيها بقى ههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

*بس معرفتش رايك في الكام موضوع الجداد خش فيهم نفسي اطمن عليهم قبل مااموت*


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*تموت ايه يا رامي, دا وراك رجالة...*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*احم احم *


*انا جيت فكرت كويس يواد يا رامى شكلك ناوى على موتك فلتحل عليك لعنه ستوته *


*اى يا روك هنقطع على بعض ولا ايه ارحم نفسك*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ستوتة مين ياميرنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*بدل ما تشكريني يا ميرنا؟ جعانين صار ليكم فترة مش موتين واحد و انا بنفذ امنيتكم و اعطيكم رامية ذبيحة...*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

*اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة الموضوع كدة اة ياخااااااااااااااين ياجدعان انا لسة في عز شبابي اهون عليكم*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ايوا تهون خلاص حزرتك من قبل سوف يتم قتلك بوضع قطه حلوا بجانبك وانتا نائم ليدخل النمل من اذنك ويقوم النمل باكل مخك وموتا تموت*


*ثانكس روك نردهالك يوم فرحك*


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*بالمناسبة مش ستوتة كان مينا؟*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*لا لا ياروك متخبطش فى المطبخ*

*ستوته مرات هيما*


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*اه فكرته مينا... يالا ما علينا... نشوف عملية اعدام رامي و نستلى فيها*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*تحفه يا روك *


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بتسخني ياروك يابوتجاز
> طيب اية رايك بقة الموضوع بقة وصفة انا موافق ياعم وصفة وصفة وانا عاملة للي عايز يكبر لحد يعمل كدة النصايح دي مية مية وبتجيب نتيجة كمان:spor22: :spor22:
> واشهد ان لا الله الا الله وان المسيح هو الله
> والله المستعان ولا تحسبن اللذين قتلو في سبيل الله امواتا بل احياااااااااءا عند ربهم :new2:



*الكمالة بتاعت الاية " يرزقون " هههههههه

روك ضيعك في شربة مياه يا رامي

الله يرحمه كان كويس بامانة

مع اني قولتله يبطل كلام عن يوم الخميس والبط والحاجات اييييه

كان طيب كان حنين ههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*على فكرة انا لسة مستني قصة ذكر البطة و يوم الخميس*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *على فكرة انا لسة مستني قصة ذكر البطة و يوم الخميس*



*:t11: :t11: :t11:​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 أغسطس 2006)

من الاخر بقة ياجماعه المواضيع دي شائكة ومش محتاجة توضيع واللي عايز توضيح يشوفلة بقة من الاخر عيل في الاعدادية من بتوع الزقازيق وهو هايديلة كل التفاصيل المملة وغير المتوقعه من العيل دة علشان انا جبت اخررررررررررررررر منكم ياروك انت وكوبتيك وحذاري نتقابل في اي معركة تانية 
:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## ميريت (27 أغسطس 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعيني يا رامي
انام بالليل اصحي الاقيك متشحور كدا

معلش معلش ادي اخره الي يمشي بدراعه
حد قالك يا رامي تعمل فيها ابن بارم ديله
اديك اتشحورت من الكل

وسابوك في الاخر فريسه لميرنا

علي العموم يا جماعه سيبولي رامي
انا ممكن اطلع الاشاعه الي كنت محصراها ليه
هتلاقي نص شباب الزقازيق بيقطعوه
وهتبقا اكبر حته فيه 5 ملي


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 أغسطس 2006)

*متشحور مين يامرمر عيب تقولي كدة *
*الوش الوحش لسة مش بان بس*


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

اقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

*قووووووووووووولي انا مش بيهمنيييييييييييي*


----------



## artamisss (1 سبتمبر 2006)

* ماهو ده اللى جايبكو  ورا  يا رجاله  جتكوا خيبه *


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

متتحدانيش يا رامي


هقول وهتبقا فضيحه
ومهتلاقي راجل فيكي يا مصر ما احلش دمك


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> متتحدانيش يا رامي
> 
> 
> هقول وهتبقا فضيحه
> ومهتلاقي راجل فيكي يا مصر ما احلش دمك


 

مرمر :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## artamisss (2 سبتمبر 2006)

* ماتخلوصنا  بقى  الله يا تفضحى وتقولى  يا بلاش  وتسيبى الطابق مستور 
وبعدين ايه ياميرت  انتى معندكيش اخوات صبيان تخافى عليهم من الفضحيه 
 عيب عليكى *


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ماتخلوصنا بقى الله يا تفضحى وتقولى يا بلاش وتسيبى الطابق مستور *
> *وبعدين ايه ياميرت انتى معندكيش اخوات صبيان تخافى عليهم من الفضحيه *
> *عيب عليكى *


 
اة ياديانا قوليلها ماعرفش فاردة نفسها عليا اوي كدة ومستقوية


----------



## artamisss (27 نوفمبر 2006)

* طب ماتكمل جميلك يابنى  فى الموضوع ده   وتقول البنات  تحرق دم الواد اللى مدلوقعليها ازاى  هههههههههه

وخفى  يا مرمر  من على الواد  الواد مش قدك *


----------



## tina_tina (27 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مش عارفة الموضوع ده كان فين ونزل امتى
بس بصراحة
الردود احسن من الموضوع بكتيررررررررررررررررر
:yahoo:​


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اساسي ياتينا *
*وبعدين هدي النفوس ياديانا*


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها انك لست مهتم بيها*

بصراحة الى عجبنى اكتر من الموضوع الى اتعمل فى رامى
مية  مية  يا ميرنا      
من ده كتير بئى ها    الى عملته فى كوبتك يا رامى حيطلع عليك


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها انك لست مهتم بيها*

الموضوع وكما تعودنا منك رامي جميل جدا


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها انك لست مهتم بيها*

مرسى اوى يا رامى على الموضوع الجميل ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها انك لست مهتم بيها*



جيلان قال:


> بصراحة الى عجبنى اكتر من الموضوع الى اتعمل فى رامى
> مية مية يا ميرنا
> من ده كتير بئى ها الى عملته فى كوبتك يا رامى حيطلع عليك


 
ههههههههههه 
وحشتنا مشاركتها والله ميرنا


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها انك لست مهتم بيها*



MarMar2004 قال:


> الموضوع وكما تعودنا منك رامي جميل جدا


 
شكرا يامرمر ربنا يخليكي



> koka_jesus*رد على: لو عملت كدة يبقى بتقنعها انك لست مهتم بيها*
> مرسى اوى يا رامى على الموضوع الجميل ​


 
العفو ياكوكا


----------

